# Wow! Fw 200 Condor restoration images!



## nuuumannn (Jan 13, 2019)

Link to images of the Fw 200 restoration undergoing in France at Airbus in Toulouse. Link came from another forum.

https://plus.google.com/photos/105501965108087246894/album/6179911971444201505/6179911976716001506

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice! Although in looks more like a "rebuild" program...


----------



## parsifal (Jan 13, 2019)

very impressive. I wonder if its a restoration to flying condition


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2019)

Looks like it's progressing well - great stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2019)

I didn't know about this one until I visited the Berlin Technical Museum last summer. Great progress being made.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2019)

That's awesome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2019)

Very nice! Cannot wait to see this when it is done.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 13, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 14, 2019)

Yup Tieleader, fine line between a resto and rebuild. No, sadly it isn't going to fly, but it will be very impressive to see it in the flesh, though, even if it doesn't move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2019)

Several recoveries are more "new" than original, like Glacier Girl and Swamp Ghost, but the fact remains, that this Fw200 being recovered and restored is an amazing event.
I only wish that the Me323 off the coast of Greece were to be recovered and restored.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

